# Generator head help



## JackW (Sep 7, 2013)

I replaced the engine on a Coleman PowerMate generator I was given and everything seemed to fire up just fine. But when I plugged something in to check power production I got nothing. I pulled the front cover of the generator head and noticed a brush laying on the bottom.

I can replace the brush easily enough, but I'm wondering what I did wrong. I did push the brushes up when I put it back together. Maybe I didn't push the stator back far enough? or I positioned it wrong?

Any ideas?

If it helps, it is a PowerMate PMA525302.02 with a 10 hp Tecumseh. Link to a parts breakdown if that helps:

PowerMate Formerly Coleman PMA525302.02 Interactive Schematic

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't see how you could have reassembled the generator without the rotor or stator being in the correct place. 

Are the brushes the correct length? Could they have just fallen out of the holder when you reassembled it?


----------



## JackW (Sep 7, 2013)

When I installed it I had to push the brushes up, so I know they didn't fall out. There is a clear sign that it snapped off. That's why I was wondering if I screwed something else up, it seemed easy enough to re-assemble.


----------

